# AquariaCentral. com



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi GraphicGr8s,

Do you by any chance mean AquaticPlantCentral.com? It is still up and running.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi GraphicGr8s,
> 
> Do you by any chance mean AquaticPlantCentral.com? It is still up and running.


I'm thinking I may order from them very soon. Hopefully in the next week, since it's only going to get hotter.


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Anyone know what happened to them?


It has said for the last few days that they are updating to Xenforo. Hopefully they eventually come back up. The home page looks like they are almost done. Probably a lot of data to migrate to the new format.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't go there as much as I used to. I didn't realize they were down until you just pointed it out. It will be interesting to see if they get up and running again


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't know they were down, what about monster fish keepers? It's about time they did an update hopefully it'll be better this time around.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks weird. The site's still there but no content, Just the banner ads. No message as to what's up either.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This is from there fb page, MFK runs the same site as well. 



May 13 at 2:00pm · 


MFK will be up sometime this week.. sorry for the delay.. we had to play with closed to 800gb of data.. thanks


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

very interesting, hope it looks better when its back


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's already back. Had to go through MFK and find the site because I couldn't find it on Google


----------

